# Help With Plant ID



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

I picked up these two plants from Petsmart. Both were in the bottom of tanks sitting on top of the substrate. An employee insisted they were Java Fern, even after I pointed out some real Java Fern. My receipt shows them to be bunch plants @ $1.25 each. I normally don't buy plants from PS, but I had one of the $5 Facebook coupons and ended up getting the plants for free. I think a permanganate dip is in order before adding them to any of my tanks.

Here's some pictures.... Any ideas? Should I plant them in my garden?















Jim


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

No, don't plant them in your garden. they are true aquatics, They look like one of the new hybrid Amazon sword plants, possibly Red Rubin. Also, get rid of the lead strip wrapped around the base of the plants. You got a good deal!


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

They are swords. I grabbed one at petsmart last week. I was thinking red rubin too. Mine is already putting out a runner.


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

Definitely red Ruben sword,currently grow in my 46 gal tank


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

WRabbit said:


>


I went to another Petsmart location today and they had this one labeled as Lobelia Cardinalis. I'd much rather both be Red Rubins....

Jim


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Lobelia cardinalis???? :jaw: Good grief!! Lobelia is a stem plant. Maybe you can go to another PetSmart and buy the same plant as Anacharis. That would be cheap.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the one on the left is _Echinodorus_ 'Oriental' (because of the overall color and length-to-width ratio of the leaves) and the other either 'Red Rubin' or a similar one. Whichever, you did get a good deal indeed!

You'll know if the left one is 'Oriental' if the old leaves are light green, new emerging leaves are always pink or very light red and the plant stays about 6-8" tall and wide when mature (that size may vary within reason). It makes a great specimen or midground plant (won't take over the whole tank like Amazon swords can). Red Rubin also keeps a manageable size.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of one I had at about 1 yr-old. Some leaves did get longer/taller, but the general size of the plant is easy to maintain.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i vote for ECHINODORUS 'KLEINER BAR'

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=170&category=plant_type&spec=Rosette


----------

